# Fish tank next to drum set?



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi, I have my fish tank right next to my drum set. I dont think it would cause any problems, but then again it would not surprise me either. Umm if you have never been a room with someone playing drums you probably dont understand why I am asking because its very loud.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

IMO not a great idea. The fish will feel the vibrations created by the sound. If it is possible I would move the fishtank to a different room.


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I mean will it affect them much?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

It will stress them out, and stress is never a good thing with fish. It makes it easier for them to get sick. Isn't there a way to make the drums quieter? My friend also has a drum set and he has these rubber pads that make them quieter.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it won't bother very much after you kill them...
heavy vibrations will stress fish so much that they may die within a week....send the drums to siberia...


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

yeh I played today for the first time with the fish to see, and they are acting strange. I dont have anywhere to move either fish or my drums. but I guess I will rig something up so its not so loud or just use my electric set.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

My fish scatter when someone closes a door on the other end of the house. Having been in multiple heavy punk bands, I'm well aware of the force a drumset can produce. I'd say it's not a great idea. As stated before, it's not so much the noise that startles them as much as the vibrations. I'll even wager to say you can probably see ripples at the surface of the water when you hit the bass drum or floor tom. Fish need to feel secure in order to thrive, and with a constant disruption like that they'll never settle. But honestly it depends on how much you drum. If you're the kind of drummer that plays a couple hours a day, or the drummer that pecks around for 20 minutes every week or so. As much as fish are a hobby, they are still pets as well. You wouldn't put your dog's kennel right in front of the lit fireplace.


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

Ahh thank you for someone who can identify with me, but yeh I play drums every week at church, and I practice maybe an hour or 2 at the most a week. Like the tank is literally within 1 foot of the floor tom. I guess I will just set my electric set back up. I have an old roland set that I used to play on.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I would keep it away... I had to stop by 7 year old son from taping on the glass of the tank to get the fish's attention because you could see the it scared them every time he did it... I just taught him to just place his hand in front of the tank and just do a slow wave and probably half if not more of the fish in my tank respond and swim to the front... Its pretty cool actually... Sorry that got a little of topic...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lol......my granddaughter would go up to the tank and make fishy lips on the glass and all the fish would come to her.....she loved it...she is a true fishnut...she would even eat Plecocaine and drink tank water....always helped me with water changes and feeding from the time she was 3 years old...
that's ok maine...it's a good off topic...


----------

